# Anyone recommend an outfitter for bear in Ontario?



## buckdropper (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm looking to do a bear hunt in Ontario next season does anyone have an outfitter they would recommend?


----------



## 679 (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm heading up to Swastika on 9-1 to hunt with Maple Leaf Outfitters  . I'll let you know when I get back how things went. They are still booking for 2006.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

we have been using bearcreek outfitters. we have had a about 90% sucseess rate for the past 6 years with them.

http://www.bearcreekoutfitters.com/


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

I don't know of a good outfitter but I wanted to make sure you didn't get tied up with Roger's Bear Den in Cartier Ontario, that place is the worst nightmare you could imagine!


----------



## Buckmaster Flash (Nov 2, 2001)

Stay away from Fleming's Black Bear Camp. 20 hunters and 2 bear taken. They promised 85% success rates. The bad hunting wasn't the only bad thing about the place. I would bet that Flemings was even a bigger nightmare than Roger's Bear Den. Plenty of people posted there horrible experiences with Flemings on another website forum.


----------



## Terrific_tom (Jan 30, 2004)

I have hunted at Marten River Lodge in Northeast Ontario in 2002 and 2003. I got a bear with bow in 2003 had a terrible cold in 2002 that probably caused me not to get a bear in 2002. They only take 6 hunters and only hunt 1 week out of the season as not to over hunt area and not have a hunter hunt same bait week after week. They charge $1999 Canadian which comes to around $1600 US with current exchange rate. This is all inclusive price; bear & fishing license, 3 meals a day, lodging, boat , motor, fishing bait, gas, export permit. They help retrieve bear, skin it and take it to butcher and have it cut up and wrapped. Both years I was there every one had oppurtunities to shoot bear except for me when I had terrible cold I was coughing way to much to see any thing. Did I mention the guide and Resort owner like to have a beer or two after hunting. I would recommend this hunt to any one.  They have a web site http://www.martenriverlodge.com Check it out


----------



## Beeg (Sep 6, 2000)

My wife and I went with Duane Boucher at "The Bear Camp" out of Armstrong ,Ontario. A very first class operation. I met Duane in the wilderness about 5 years ago and only this past winter did I decide to go with him on a bear hunt. Should have went sooner. 14 of the 15 hunters took a bear the first week of season. He usually takes about 10 in camp but the first week he had 4 hunters doing a primitive camp. They supplied their own gear at a remote site and he supplied them with active baits. We rebooked for next season. If you contact him , tell him the guy with the chocolate lab referred you. By the way I took a 200lb bear with my new Mathews Switchback. Going to hold out for something bigger next year. His phone # is 1-807-475-6928 at Thunder Bay ,Ontario. Radio phone # at camp is 1-807-583-2784 after the tone dial 036.


----------



## Michigan Hunter 66 (Sep 1, 2005)

I went on my first bear hunt in August 2004 in Ontario. I went with Rick Dickson Black Bear Hunts. They have hunts in Wawa and White River. I was very satisfied with the way things went. There were four in our party and we all went home with bear ranging from 350 to roughly 500 lbs. You can check out his website at: www.nlmotel.com/dicksonsbear.


----------



## FlyBoy (Feb 5, 2003)

dont go to ranger lake. 6 guys in camp, not a single bear seen.


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Michigan Hunter 66 said:


> I went on my first bear hunt in August 2004 in Ontario. I went with Rick Dickson Black Bear Hunts. They have hunts in Wawa and White River. I was very satisfied with the way things went. There were four in our party and we all went home with bear ranging from 350 to roughly 500 lbs. You can check out his website at: www.nlmotel.com/dicksonsbear.


 

I just got back today from hunting with Rick Dickson outfitters and had a great time. Three in our party and all three came home with bear. I saw a total of 5 bears for the week and the two I got on video yesterday were BIG bears. I wish I had waited longer to get a bigger one. I will start a new thread tommorrow with a full report, to tired to do it tonight.


----------



## fasteight (Jul 20, 2001)

i went on a hunt with a moron that called his "camp" "black bear outfitters"(not to be mistaken with the one in maine) and he was in Wabigoon, Ontario... not sure if he is still around but would suggest if he is, DONT GO THERE!!! was very reasonable and my buddy actually got a small bear(about 125lbs) but the guy himself was just a complete moron, very rude, didnt get nuttin that we was supposed to get in the hunt and had to do everything ourselves, but wat was we gonna do after drivin 17 hours...lol


----------



## BEARKILL (May 2, 2001)

I have hunted three times at LOWE'S BLACK BEAR CAMP in Massey Ont near Sudbury. They are a family operation and have a lot of bears. Last time we hunted there was 2004 and four out of the five guys got bears. Two near 300 lbs. http://www.blackbearcamp.com Tell them Chuck from Monroe Mi. sent you there way.


----------



## 679 (Dec 9, 2003)

679 said:


> I'm heading up to Swastika on 9-1 to hunt with Maple Leaf Outfitters  . I'll let you know when I get back how things went. They are still booking for 2006.



I got home about an hour ago and still am in disbelief over how incredibly bad this experience was. If you at all are considering this outfitter pm me and I will discuss my experiences with you and provide a list of other hunters who will share their experiences with you.


----------



## sporty (Jun 24, 2004)

Canada what a lovely country, what's the story?


----------



## 150 Class (Oct 9, 2004)

Without going into details, stay away from the so called "Black Bear Expert" Walter Fleming, his camp and hunt are a total sham.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

French River Bear Outfitters, the guy's name is Trevor Spooner. Very nice guy and lots of bears. Near the French River by Alban, Ontario. Archery only, over bait.

Trevor Spooner
RR #2 Alban
Ontario, Canada
Pom I AO
705-857-2951


----------

